# Long Lake ice tourney



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Saturday Feb 7, 2009, ICE TOURNAMENT SPONSORED BY T's LONG LAKE BAIT AND TACKLE. 855 Portage Lakes Drive Akron, OH 44319


Starts at 6:00 am and ends at 12:00 pm. 
entry fee is $10 a person. 

individual prizes (based on 20 entries) 
1st. $100 and a trophy. 
2nd $50 and a trophy. 
3rd $25 and a trophy. 
Biggest fish $25 and a trophy.

all fisherman will leave from the bait shop. all fish are 6"or bigger. LONG LAKE ONLY. 12 fish per person. 2 rods a person. 

Immediately after the tourney will be a 9 hole tourney. stop in the shop and ask details about it.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

that sounds like fun


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I've fished several of T's ice tournaments. They are a lot of fun. I'm pretty sure I'm heading to Presque that day, but if not, I may get in... we'll see.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

So do they measure your biggest 12? Is there somewhere to check out the entire rules form? I'd be interested but its a long drive for me to get there without knowing what I'm getting into. Any additional info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

BK


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

What was the winner catches?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You pick your biggest 12 PRIOR to heading to the scale. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

how many people usually end up fishing the tourney? and what is the 9 hole tourney all about? also is it what species are you allowed to wiegh in and what species are in the lake i have never fished there before. thanks in andvance.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Its a pan fish tournament. He has some flyers if you stop in. The lake has a good amount of nice bluegill and crappie and perch. The nine hole thing sounds neat. He is going to drill 9 holes at different places around the lake. and everyone who is in it gets 5 min to fish each hole. Once everyone has gone through the person with the most fish in the bucket is the winner.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

the rules i posted at the beginning is pretty much all the rules. his tournaments are pretty fun. he must've changed his mind cuz he was talkin about having a night and a day tourney he usually does that every year. the amount of people varies. i dont know how many hes got so far but i can keep check'n for ya and posting it.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Me and a buddy will be there unless we have to work. We'll be there. LOL. 

BK


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

I think I'm going to make it up there Big Kev. The steelhead fishing has been a waste through the ice on the V so I think I'll over for the tournament. My buddy and I fished one of his tourneys two years ago.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Are you sure about that 6 am start time? That's pretty early!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

man i will miss this one i placed 3rd 1st and 1st in the morning tourny 3 years in a row guess i will let someone else win the money lol


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

I was in the bait shop today. T about has me talked into being in it. It should be a nice day if the rain holds off till the afternoon.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ya i got the flyer here it says 6 am. to 12pm.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

do we have to pre register? how much is the 9 hole tourney? I tried to call there but the phone is disconnected, any help would be great. thanks


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Lou K. 
If you see me there make sure you say "hello". Would be nice to put a face with the name. I've been down to the V a few times and only boxed one little fish. Pretty tough. Seeing a lot of fish on the vexi but not many interested. See ya saturday.

BK


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Good luck Kev. I had to change plans as I have to work our girls soccer registration this Saturday morning and won't be able to run to South Akron for the tourney. Please post how you do. I'll catch you at the V soon or else on the big water. Good luck.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i dunno how much the 9 hole is. sorry. you dont have to pre register. just show up before 6. hope to see a bunch of you guys out there.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

How did the tourney go?


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

there was only one guy that managed his 12 keepers. and he got first. second place had 10 fish. Icefishermanforlife got third. I only managed to get 4 keepers. My secret spot didnt turn out so well. There wasnt enough people that wanted to stick around for the 9 hole. He was talking about doing just a 9 hole soon if the ice sticks around. It was a good time tho. 


james


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

That was me...but only got 11 qualifiers out of about 30 fish caught. I forgot my lantern, so sat in the dark for the first hour. Was a beautiful day for fishing, however the fishing was pretty slow. I was surprised others didn't do better.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i got a ton of dinks. but only 6 keepers i wish i woulda found that spot earlier instead of a hr before quit'n time. it was a great time. EJ me and my father in law were just down from you when it first started. we got nothin but dinks so we left that spot. congrats.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, you guys did alot of walking. I tried your spot briefly after you left becuase I had only caught one up to that point..one or two dinks, then settled closer to where I initially started. Only about 5 ft of water but at least some consistent action. It appeared alot of the guys gave up pretty early. I probably caught at least a third of my keepers in the last hour. It was a fun time, hope the ice will holdup for the nine hole.


----------

